

Clojure's Noir releases 1.1.0 with full set of docs - ibdknox
http://www.webnoir.org/tutorials

======
ekoontz
Very nice, thanks for creating this. Looking forward to playing more with
Noir, and using it for my own little clojure side project:
<https://github.com/ekoontz/italianquiz> .

Comments: 1\. Make "your welcome page" a link to "/welcome", and also some
text indicating that we need to edit the file src/noirsite/views/welcome.clj.

2\. How do we get ring (or maybe it's jetty) to not cache pages, so a reload
will reflect updates to welcome.clj?

3\. deleting: "[noir.content.pages :as pages]" from welcome.clj (as the
initial startup page says to do) gives me an error:

<http://pastebin.com/ZwvpqJw8>

------
ibdknox
Let me know if you have any questions and, as always, any feedback is greatly
appreciated!

~~~
icey
I've been using Noir for a couple of small projects and it's been really
enjoyable so far.

No real questions, I guess - just a thank you!

